# How doI know if dual-channel is working?

## Kasumi_Ninja

I bought a dual-channel (2GB) kit. I wonder how I can see in Gentoo if it;s working properly. I have used lshw but can't tell if it's output mean it is workig or not. Are there other ways to know if dual channel is working?

# lshw

```
     *-memory

          description: System Memory

          physical id: 3c

          slot: System board or motherboard

          size: 2GB

        *-bank:0

             description: DIMM DDR Synchronous 400 MHz (2.5 ns)

             product: PartNum0

             vendor: Manufacturer0

             physical id: 0

             serial: SerNum0

             slot: DIMM0

             size: 1GB

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 400MHz (2.5ns)

        *-bank:1

             description: DIMM DDR Synchronous 400 MHz (2.5 ns)

             product: PartNum1

             vendor: Manufacturer1

             physical id: 1

             serial: SerNum1

             slot: DIMM1

             size: 1GB

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 400MHz (2.5ns)

```

----------

## bunder

the bios should tell you which mode its in, but if not, try cpuid in windows.

cheers

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *bunder wrote:*   

> the bios should tell you which mode its in, but if not, try cpuid in windows.
> 
> cheers

 

Windows   :Shocked:   :Smile: . I have looked in the bios but couldn't find the answer. Isn't there a way for Linux users to determine whether they are running memory in dual-channel mode?

----------

## esperto

usually the mode they are running is shown after counting the total memory installed during boot.

----------

## PaulBredbury

Check the motherboard's documentation. If the RAM slots are colour-coded, then you probably need to place the chips in the slots with the same colour.

----------

## Plague.CZ

It really should be on the bios screen after memory checking...

The fastest way to check it is use a benchmark with and then without the second memory bank  :Wink: 

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *Plague.CZ wrote:*   

> It really should be on the bios screen after memory checking...
> 
> The fastest way to check it is use a benchmark with and then without the second memory bank 

 

I see... I looked in the bios. I will attention upon next reboot.

@PaulBredbury

I know for sure I inserted them in the right banks. I only want to verify if they are running in dual channel mode (before my right to return the kitset expires)

Update:

I rebooted my pc to check. It only says

```
2048 ram ..... Ok
```

But no information if dual channel is working ( the reason I bought a kit). But doesn't this line from lshw reveal that?

```
description: DIMM DDR Synchronous 400 MHz (2.5 ns) 
```

Do they mean with Synchronous Dual-[/code]Channel?

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

*bump*

----------

